# How do you feed your hedgie meal worms?



## Litch (Sep 4, 2008)

I bought 5 meal worms today for Prick since he is now home (pics to come tomorrow in another thread) and was wondering how do you feed your hedgies live meal worms. Do you put them in the cage and just let your hedgie get them when he is ready or do you put him alone in another smaller container with just the worm?


----------



## Hedgie Mama (Aug 29, 2008)

i generally just put them in front of her and she eats them in a second


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I set them in from of him or her.


----------



## Melissa (Sep 19, 2008)

I dont touch them.. Butpour them in a bowl and set it in front of them.. Or put them in their cage. Either in a bowl or the bag tunnels or dig box..


----------



## Gnarly (Aug 29, 2008)

If my hedgehogs are out, I just place them in front of them. 
If they are in their cage, I have special "treat" dishes and that's where I put the mealworms.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I do the same as Gnarly.


----------



## roxy (Oct 14, 2008)

i use a plactic baby's spoon


----------



## r_k_chic47 (Aug 28, 2008)

I pick the mealworms up with a tweezers so the sawdust doesnt come with it, and then I just hold it in front of Pepper. He gets really excited whenever he sees those tweezers, even if theres no mealworm in it! :lol:


----------



## Mikolaj (Oct 23, 2008)

What about a hedgie who's supposedly never had mealworms? I bought some, and we spent about 10 minutes pushing worms under his nose with absolutely no interest. I put two in his food dish to see if maybe he'd eat them away from human scrutiny, but today they were just dead so I removed them.

Is there a way to help convince him they are tasty? Do some hedgies maybe just not like mealworms? Will he possibly be more likely to eat them when he becomes more comfortable with me?


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Some hedgehogs are just very hesitant to anything new. Give it time. If you want, put a couple of mealworms in a shallow bowl and leave them in the hedgehog's cage. Sometimes that will help them decide they are edible. And then there is the occasional hedgehog that just couldn't care less about mealworms and would rather eat something else.


----------



## AnimalsequalLife (Jan 22, 2009)

I know this sounds kind of nasty and I dont know if it works for hedgehogs, but it worked for my other animals that wouldn't eat them. If you rip the mealie in half and let the hedgehog lick/smell the guts it might get them to eat it. As soon as I did this for my lizards and my friends gliders, they were hooked! Hope this helps


----------



## HedgiLover (Jan 21, 2009)

I hide them under her bedding and she finds them in 5 minutes minimum! :lol:


----------



## Racerhedge (Jan 23, 2009)

I put them in the food dish just before they wake up to eat and they chew them down with there kibble


----------

